# The next time someone asks why not a 1/350 Enterprise-E



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's why.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

John- Another Moronic Question from me, Was The Ent. B ALSO the Exselcior? (I know I spelled it Wrong but you get what I'm askin' right?)

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

John/Lonfan,

The B is the same class as the Excelsior but there are many subtle and not-so-subtle differences.

JP,

I'm sure there are still many modelers out there who fail to see your point.

Jim


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

Awesome, John.

I'd have to say nothing beyond the -nil and refit look feasible. Some of those warp nacelles are as large as the refit itself!

Eric


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I must have missed a thread, or two. Are a lot of modelers asking for a 1/350 Enterprise-E?

I would like to have a 1/700 Enterprise - D.

Wouldn't that make it a nice kit about the same size as the Refit?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

lonfan said:


> John- Another Moronic Question from me, Was The Ent. B ALSO the Exselcior?


 Yup. To make the B in "Generations" they took the Excelsior model and glued a buncha new parts to it.



Arronax said:


> I'm sure there are still many modelers out there who fail to see your point.


 :lol:! Yeah, sadly. I'd point out, then, that RC2 isn't even sure it wants to make ANY new Trek models, much less spend hlaf a million on molds for the largest plastic kit ever produced that will probably only sell a hundred units. .



Capt Frank said:


> I must have missed a thread, or two. Are a lot of modelers asking for a 1/350 Enterprise-E?


 Well,the D mostly, but the E too, here, on Starship Modeler, and on TrekBBS. 



Capt Frank said:


> I would like to have a 1/700 Enterprise - D.
> Wouldn't that make it a nice kit about the same size as the Refit?


 Yes, as a matter of fact, that just might be feasible! It's be much wider than the refit, though.

Still, we gotta remember we're dealing with a company that only likes to put out die cast cars, some car models, and kiddie toys. They're only finishing up the sci fi model kits they happened to have acquired in progress while buying a die cast car company. One would SERIOUSLY doubt their willingness to spend massive amounts of cash on a subject they don't really care about that has little perceived return.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ok, I'll bite, why not?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

......but it would look so good next to my 1/350 _Enterprise-D_! :lol:


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I can see a future in personal watercraft design...


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

1/350 or 1/700. I'm good with either


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

John P said:


> Still, we gotta remember we're dealing with a company that only likes to put out die cast cars, some car models, and kiddie toys. They're only finishing up the sci fi model kits they happened to have acquired in progress while buying a die cast car company. One would SERIOUSLY doubt their willingness to spend massive amounts of cash on a subject they don't really care about that has little perceived return.





F91 said:


> Ok, I'll bite, why not?


Because they're not interested in just selling 10,000 or 20,000 kits, they want to sell *28 BILLION* kits - in ten minutes.

Of course, the fact that there's only *5* BILLION PEOPLE ON THE ENTIRE PLANET doesn't figure into their equations.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't know...

28 billion kits divided by 5 billion people...

I think I can buy 5.6 kits.

Won't we all need that many?

(Canon version, alternate, kit-bashes,...)


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Really stupid question...why are the ships all Enterprises through the Ambassador-class, then switch to other registry numbers?

And I still want a 1/350 Ent-C.... :tongue:

They could sell the Ent-B - Ent-E on the installment plan, like the collectible companies...a new part each month, starting with the left nacelle...


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

1/1000 would be great for the Enterprise line. The C, D, and E would be great for those who like the big kits.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

spe130 said:


> Really stupid question...why are the ships all Enterprises through the Ambassador-class, then switch to other registry numbers?


 Hm. How about that, I hadn't noticed. I just stole whatever top views ad-astris-scientia.org had handy.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Just get me a 1/350 TOS-E, I then will be HAPPY! Any other ship is just a bonus.


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

Let me just say first that this is a general statement, as it reflects a general trend. It is not aimed at anyone in particular, so please, no one take it personally.

I know the transition has been hard for those of us that loved the service and vibe of the old Polar Lights, but I really think we need to start giving RC2 its due credit. 

They brought the 1/350 Refit to market when some screaming that it was going to be cancelled. They've actually improved the way the 1/1000 kits are packed. And I can't verify, but I would swear to the styrene gods that they fixed the neck boom on the D-7.

I've been buying every 1/1000 kit that pops up at SprawlMart, and there is a noticable difference between the original Polar Lights and the new RC2 version.

If you want new kits from RC2, it's very simple... speak with your wallet. Make it economically attractive to make more Trek & other Sci Fi kits. Buy kits to hoard. Buy them to resell on eBay. Buy them for sick children in the hospital. Buy them for goofy kitbashes (for example, the glow in the dark 'Tholian Web Defiant' I'm working on). Call or email them just for the fun of it, and tell them how grateful you are that they are continuing the Trek line. Believe it or not, these sentiments, if enough are recieved, do make their way to upper management.

And if you can't afford to do any of these things, then please, at least stop sniping the company like they ran over your dog.

Yes, RC2 prides itself as a diecast distributor. But can you honestly say you've ever seen corporation that looked for less profit centers? Most businesses that are savvy enough to stay in business are usually willing to take the risks, as long as there's a pretty good sense the rewards will be there.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

And the problem is........


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Ooo nice chart. 

Maybe a scratch Ent-E in the future for me.


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Just get me a 1/350 TOS-E, I then will be HAPPY! Any other ship is just a bonus.


I wasn't that excited about a 1/350 TOS Enterprise, until I got my refit E. But now, well, let's just say that the refit has changed my mind. I'd gladly buy several 1/350 TOS Enterprises. That would be a fantastic kit. It would very cool if it were to include a detailed shuttlebay!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> tell them how grateful you are that they are continuing the Trek line. Believe it or not, these sentiments, if enough are recieved, do make their way to upper management.


Yesterday, I called RC2. I told the man that answered the phone
how pleased I was with the Refit kit. I thanked him (as a representative 
of the company) for producing such a great kit.

The man was happy to hear my comments.
(He may have been getting complaints all morning, because my 
call seemed to be a welcome treat.)


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

*Nx-o1?*

No NX-O1?
Where NX-O1?

BAD JOHN P! NO NX-O1!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

He's only including "Real" Enterprises.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

heiki said:


> No NX-O1?
> Where NX-O1?
> 
> BAD JOHN P! NO NX-O1!


You actually expect John to acknowledge the existance of the NX-01?!?! Are you mad?!?! That's like the government acknowledging the existance of UFOs!!


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

A 1/350 Enterprise E!!!
I'll take three!  :lol:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Actually, now that I look at it, the Soverign-class is the Ent-E. Only the Galaxy-class is a different registry number. I was also a bit thrown by the lack of the NX-01, but I guess it's Federation-only chart.

NCC-70837...is that anything we've seen on screen? Update: The only thing Google turns up is a paper model. U.S.S. Galaxy.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I think that the Enterprise D would make one hell of a coffee table!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Well I have enough room to hang an ENT-E. Be kinda fun owning a kit not much smaller then a Volkswagen.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nx o-wha? Whassat?

Only attractive ships in my charts. Plus the B and the C.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Uh..the D?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*and at 1/1000...*

JohnP please forgive my "borrowing" your artwork... I just wanted to see the same thing at 1/1000 so I did a quick hack of your artwork. I thought some might enjoy looking at it. To all... this is not my artwork... I pulled it from JohnP's post of 1/350's and just scaled it to 1/1000


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

OK John, put the 2 together.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

iamweasel said:


> Well I have enough room to hang an ENT-E. Be kinda fun owning a kit not much smaller then a Volkswagen.


That would work for me!


----------

